# Abrupt end to a DVR recording?



## Lincoln6Echo (Jul 11, 2007)

Over the week-end, I was recording a program on the RAVE channel, the Phil Collins, Finally...First... concert, to be exact. Anyway, this is a 2.5 hour program.

So I started to watch my playback later on in the day. The DVR event showed the full 2.5 hour record time, both on the event list and on the playback progress bar as well. About 30 some odd minutes into it, it suddenly stops and says "End of playback" or somethingt like that. I'm like "What???" How does it show the complete record time, but then end 30 minutes into it? 

I have since deleted the event, and re-recorded it this morning, so I can't recheck the old recording.

I will say though that this end of recording happened about the time I turned off the receiver (but the red record light stayed on, as usual), and also when I was watching it, another DVR event started recording. Could the start of the DVR recording event somehow corrupted the existing recording while watching it?


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

Lincoln6Echo said:


> Over the week-end, I was recording a program on the RAVE channel, the Phil Collins, Finally...First... concert, to be exact. Anyway, this is a 2.5 hour program.
> 
> So I started to watch my playback later on in the day. The DVR event showed the full 2.5 hour record time, both on the event list and on the playback progress bar as well. About 30 some odd minutes into it, it suddenly stops and says "End of playback" or somethingt like that. I'm like "What???" How does it show the complete record time, but then end 30 minutes into it?
> 
> ...


Lincoln,
Next time this happens, check and see if your live buffer is full. The 622 will combine the live buffer time with the recording time, and will tell you the playback is done, when it really is not. The fix is simple, just change channels to dump the buffer, and then start the playback again.

This happens all the time when I am watching a baseball game while it is recording. I'll begin the watching about 20 minutes after it began, and then pause it frequently in-between innings. Once the recording is complete, and I fill the buffer, I will get the "done," when it really is not. I change channels, and resume the playback to the end of the game.


----------



## Lincoln6Echo (Jul 11, 2007)

kdg454 said:


> Lincoln,
> Next time this happens, check and see if your live buffer is full. The 622 will combine the live buffer time with the recording time, and will tell you the playback is done, when it really is not. The fix is simple, just change channels to dump the buffer, and then start the playback again.
> 
> This happens all the time when I am watching a baseball game while it is recording. I'll begin the watching about 20 minutes after it began, and then pause it frequently in-between innings. Once the recording is complete, and I fill the buffer, I will get the "done," when it really is not. I change channels, and resume the playback to the end of the game.


Well, the thing is that it was repeatable. Even after I had changed channels...I think. Although, I'm not sure. But I'll take note of what you said there and see if that fixes any future issues with DVR recordings.


----------



## SergeantPinback (Feb 21, 2006)

I've got a little more info on this...

Just last night, this same exact thing happened to me. It's never happened before. I recorded Big Brother while I was out. Nothing else was recording and the receiver was off, as I always leave it when the TV is off.

I started watching the show and it got about 9 minutes into it and it shut off, as if it had reached the end of the program. The total time listed for the program was 1:03 (over an hour). I tried again several times and it always shut off at the same point in the program. I reset the receiver - unplugging the power, with the same result.

I've got to call Dish later today and they'll probably just replace it again. In the year and four months that I've been using the 622 I've had about 6 replacements. It seems like everytime there's a problem, that's their solution. Meanwhile, they've still got software bugs that they can't seem to fix. This thing is a piece of junk as far as I'm concerned - almost a year and a half after its introduction and they still can't get it right.

Anyway, I've still got the program on the DVR if anyone has any ideas. I caught the episode on-line. Hmm... Maybe that's the way to go.


----------



## Lincoln6Echo (Jul 11, 2007)

SergeantPinback said:


> I've got a little more info on this...
> 
> Just last night, this same exact thing happened to me. It's never happened before. I recorded Big Brother while I was out. Nothing else was recording and the receiver was off, as I always leave it when the TV is off.
> 
> ...


Well, your first mistake was recording Big Brother.... :hurah:

No, not really. Did you try to do what *kdg454* said to do?

If so, I'd be interested in hearing if that solved the problem.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

If you have a corrupt signal during a recording, it may terminate the replay at that point and not be able to continue.

Have you tried to FF past the spot where things end?

I have had recordings do this, especially OTA recordings, but usually I can FF past the bad spot and resume.


----------



## secretservices (Oct 29, 2006)

I had the EXACT problem with Big Brother 8! Showed the entire program recorded....but stopped at almost the exact time as yours! The wife is pissed....this is the first time we have had this problem though. Would not fast forward or skip past. Any other thoughts?????
Thanks!


----------



## SergeantPinback (Feb 21, 2006)

Lincoln6Echo said:


> Well, your first mistake was recording Big Brother.... :hurah:
> 
> No, not really. Did you try to do what *kdg454* said to do?
> 
> If so, I'd be interested in hearing if that solved the problem.


No, it doesn't apply in this situation because after the receiver was reset, there was nothing in the buffer and it still wouln't play past the stopping point.


----------



## SergeantPinback (Feb 21, 2006)

secretservices said:


> I had the EXACT problem with Big Brother 8! Showed the entire program recorded....but stopped at almost the exact time as yours! The wife is pissed....this is the first time we have had this problem though. Would not fast forward or skip past. Any other thoughts?????
> Thanks!


I'm in SoCal as well. I would assume that we're on the same signal - CBS from L.A.?

The thing I still don't get is why the receiver didn't tell me that the signal was lost or that it stopped recording - it still just said that the program's total time was over an hour.


----------



## secretservices (Oct 29, 2006)

Hey Sarge................yes....KCBS. I checked the recording again and it stops at just about 51:30 remaining....shows 1:02 recorded. I start my recordings on the hour. Will not get past that point no matter what. And the wife missed Evil win...she is sooo mad! I still have L405 as of this morning (Sat). Do you think it had something to do with KCBS? Any others who may have had better luck with BB8?
Thanks!


----------



## SergeantPinback (Feb 21, 2006)

secretservices said:


> Hey Sarge................yes....KCBS. I checked the recording again and it stops at just about 51:30 remaining....shows 1:02 recorded. I start my recordings on the hour. Will not get past that point no matter what. And the wife missed Evil win...she is sooo mad! I still have L405 as of this morning (Sat). Do you think it had something to do with KCBS? Any others who may have had better luck with BB8?
> Thanks!


I think I've got the latest update, but don't remember what the number is.

I got a credit from Dish and they're sending out a new receiver. :lol: I'm sure that will fix the problem... 

Anyway, you know you can go on the CBS site and watch full episodes of BB8. That's how I got to see it, even though I already knew what happened.


----------



## secretservices (Oct 29, 2006)

To check your version....MENU MENU.
So Dish thinks its a probelm with the 622? You have had similiar issues like this before?


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Like SergeantPinback illueded to, I don't think it is a 622 issue in particular. Since both of you had it happen at the same time with two configurations and different software I would suspect a stream issue. Is it the same issue as Lincoln? At this point It might be, but I am leaning away against it. 

Sargeant, You indicate 6 622s replaced? Why? The only 622 I had replaced was one that went out for bad HDMI port. 6 seems like a very high failure rate and personally I think it is a waste to replace it based on failure to record a BB episode. Question is.. For you SoCal guys. Is this a one time instance or are you having multiple occurences. If so, what is the program. I am in SoCal so I when I see these type of posts, I would like to try and capture it on my boxes. I would be willing to record BB even.  Used to be a BB fan but the Danial season with the 9 to 1 vote did me in.


----------



## shortspark (Oct 25, 2006)

The same thing happened to me last night when I tried to record a movie on Max. I shut off the tv and receiver and went to bed after setting the timer. I got up this morning and there it was in my listings of saved programs and when I went to "start" I saw the time meter that said the recording was something like 1 hour 50 minutes. However, the picture never came on and in a few seconds I got the message that it was at end of playback. Never happened before and I still have the L405 software. I'll try another similar recording today and see what happens.


----------



## secretservices (Oct 29, 2006)

That was the only occurence that I am aware of. Not sure about Sarge. I'm still L405


----------



## SergeantPinback (Feb 21, 2006)

secretservices said:


> To check your version....MENU MENU.
> So Dish thinks its a probelm with the 622? You have had similiar issues like this before?


Yes, I've got the 409 software.

As for similar problems, the closest to this was a time, about a year ago, when a program recorded and all I got was weird video, then as soon as I hit FF it stopped as if I was at the end of the program. However, that was a different receiver and different software.


----------



## SergeantPinback (Feb 21, 2006)

Ron Barry said:


> Sargeant, You indicate 6 622s replaced? Why? The only 622 I had replaced was one that went out for bad HDMI port. 6 seems like a very high failure rate and personally I think it is a waste to replace it based on failure to record a BB episode. Question is.. For you SoCal guys. Is this a one time instance or are you having multiple occurences. If so, what is the program. I am in SoCal so I when I see these type of posts, I would like to try and capture it on my boxes. I would be willing to record BB even.  Used to be a BB fan but the Danial season with the 9 to 1 vote did me in.


I haven't had this exact problem happen again, and I've recorded several programs.

As for all of the replacements, it seems to be their answer to most problems. If it's not something that's obviously a situation where the dishes need to be adjusted, they just replace the receiver. I've got the insurance so I couldn't care less if they want to give me a new one every month.


----------



## elmc (Jan 7, 2005)

I just had this happen to me today. I recorded Dateline NBC from Monday night OTA from WDIV in Detroit. I was watching it and with approx. 14 minutes left, it ended. I went back and started it over and fast-forwarded it to the same point (the time bar during FF got to 14 min left) and it ended at the same point. I tried changing channels, reseting, and powering off, the last 14 minutes is missing. What confuses me is that the time bar and the total reording time do not match what is actually recorded. During this recording, even though my signal was in the 80-90 range, the "part of this recording is missing" screen came up a couple of times, but nothing was really missing. I would guess whatever was going on with the signal confused the 622 and caused the recording to end early. I guess I will avoid recording important shows OTA for now.


----------



## Rick_R (Sep 1, 2004)

I tried to record Victoria Beckham's arrival in L.A. As usual I just clicked on the program guide to record it. The show was 1 hour long and I have my setings set to start 1 minute early and go 5 minutes past the end. When I looked at the show it correctly started 1 minute early but ended 7 minutes later.

Rick R


----------



## AVJohnnie (Jul 27, 2004)

Rick_R said:


> I tried to record Victoria Beckham's arrival in L.A. As usual I just clicked on the program guide to record it. The show was 1 hour long and I have my setings set to start 1 minute early and go 5 minutes past the end. When I looked at the show it correctly started 1 minute early but ended 7 minutes later.
> 
> Rick R


Have you checked the "Daily Schedule" (3 presses of the DVR button) to see what it reports for the event? I had a recording similarly abort prematurely. By using the following factors:

* The Daily Schedule (which indicated "Stopped" and the time),
* The scheduled start time and duration for the recording,
* The time setting for the 622's nightly updates (as set in preferences),

I concluded that the likely culprit was the nightly update itself. The 2 hour recording scheduled to start at 2:30AM was "Stopped" exactly 1 minute after the "Nightly Update" which was scheduled to run at 3:00AM, truncating the 2 hour recording to only the first 31 minutes.

Edit:
I should add that this incident occured while I still had L4.09. I've had no other such incidents either prior to, nor since the one time occurance.


----------



## ssmith10pn (Jul 6, 2005)

> Over the week-end, I was recording a program on the RAVE channel, the Phil Collins, Finally...First... concert, to be exact. Anyway, this is a 2.5 hour program.


That opening drum solo (trio) is one of the most awsome things I have ever witnessed. I keep it on my DVR just to show friends.


----------



## Rick_R (Sep 1, 2004)

AVJohnnie,

I took your suggestion and discovered that it said recording terminated by other TV. What this means is that my Son was watching the TV2 and had his show interupted by my recording so he stopped my recording.

Thus this was not a 622 problem but a family problem. Thanks for the tip.

What I will do in the future is if a show is on OTA TV also I will use the OTA version to keep from bothering my Son.

Rick R


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Add a 211 to your stable.


----------

